# The Tiller Skiff Thread



## Guest

I wanted to start a thread with useful information about just tiller skiffs. Tips, tricks, experiences, layouts, rigging, driving, opinions etc.................

Examples:


*Controlling the skiff in good sea conditions vs. bad conditions.

*Better Hole shot

*Operating multiple switches like Power Jack plates, trim Tabs and TnT. Best places to mount these for safe easy control.

*Safety

*Grab bar

*Solo, two, three person seating.

*High performance driving(speed, shallow running, tight turning, body and feet position).

*Standing vs. sitting and with correct tiller extension length.



I realize tiller's for the most part are simple set-ups, but learning to drive them efficient, safe and correct has a lot more factors involved then most most know.


What are your opinions? Pictures. Experience. 


Small HP to Medium HP


9.9hp Honda












25hp Mercury












50hp Mercury


----------



## Sheremeta

*Re: Tips & Tricks to operating a Tiller driven Skiff*

I have a 50hp tiller and a 25hp tiller. When fishing with friends who have experience piloting helm controlled vessels from 15'-60' they seem to forget how to drive a boat when I ask them to take the tiller. I have had some close calls allowing friends to drive my boats so I seldom ask anymore.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Tips & Tricks to operating a Tiller driven Skiff*

Most of the skiffs I have owned have been tiller drive with the largest being a 50hp and smallest 15hp all 2 stokes although I have driven 90hp tillers a few times. 


My current Skiff:















My favorite (or fun to drive):












Every time I build a new tiller skiff it evolves from my previous ones. Keep what I like, change what I don't  or didn't use, and incorporate new ideas. Gathering as much info and opinions as possible.


----------



## AfterHours2

A grab bar is a must for myself when running the tiller. I probably split standing and sitting 50/50. When I'm running shallow I prefer to stand so I can see ahead but prefer to sit on the long distance runs. Tabs really come in handy when the wind picks up. I have my JP and tab controls mounted on my grab rail within easy reach while standing or sitting. Every rig is different and takes a little time to get it dialed it perfectly for all conditions. I guess I just like the simplicity of a tiller... It would sure be nice if someone would come out with a safe, light weight and telescoping tiller extension..


----------



## paint it black

I loved my grab bar console on my last Copperhead. I would run sitting down most of the time. I'll stand up when running shallow. When running in glass calm conditions I used to sit on my poling platform using my Strongarm Products tiller extension made it a breeze.


----------



## Guest

> A grab bar is a must for myself when running the tiller. I probably split standing and sitting 50/50. When I'm running shallow I prefer to stand so I can see ahead but prefer to sit on the long distance runs. Tabs really come in handy when the wind picks up. I have my JP and tab controls mounted on my grab rail within easy reach while standing or sitting. Every rig is different and takes a little time to get it dialed it perfectly for all conditions. I guess I just like the simplicity of a tiller... It would sure be nice if someone would come out with a safe, light weight and telescoping tiller extension..


I have a black loop made of bungee that fits under my poling platform. 1st I slip it over the tiller extension as it keeps it completely out of my way while raising my motor and keeps the extension from rubbing or hitting my deck.

I should have had Mel make this instead of my standard grab bar, but "Anytide" should have one done for me out of black starboard.


----------



## tguasjr

This one is my favorite of all the tiller skiffs I've built. I mounted the trim switch on the grab bar along with all the switches and a 12volt outlet. This boat had it all!!!!!


----------



## Sheremeta

Here are mine. IMO a console on any poling/back country skiff that's under 17 takes up a lot of space. Tillers turn on a dime too. I can put both of these boats on their sides when running the small tidal creeks in NE FL


----------



## Shadowcast

>


Excellent thread. This is my all time favorite HB that I have ever seen.


----------



## Delmer

This is the first tiller for me. I am still learning what I should and can't do.


----------



## tom_in_orl

I have run a lot of Gheenoe's with tiller motors. Recently I have been running a 15'4" Highsider with a 6 HP 4 stroke. IMO this is lowest HP a full size adult can run and get on plane. You need to have a tiller extension and move forward but a 6 HP motor will get you solid 14 MPH cruising speed. 

I just happened to make this video the other day using a GoPro. It looks faster than I am actually going but its still impressive what a 6 HP tiller can do.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaR7NQV50Nk

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaR7NQV50Nk[/media]


----------



## Guest

> This is the first tiller for me. I am still learning what I should and can't do.



Exactly the point of this thread!


----------



## cutrunner

Ever drive a tiller boat with a surfacing prop on a pad?
Not for the faint of heart


----------



## oysterbreath

Good thread, although i have nothing to contribute i will be taking notes!


----------



## Delmer

> Ever drive a tiller boat with a surfacing prop on a pad?


I don't even know what that means :-?


----------



## Lil_Tate

Very cool video Tom...


----------



## Flpt

Practice running skiff while leaning into chine (both sides) when it's calm. Don't wait to learn the limits of your skiff once the weather picks up.

I like a cooler/seat setup.  Moves as needed to adjust trim and easy to remove if running solo.

Less is more.


----------



## Megalops

> Very cool video Tom...


x2!


----------



## backwaterbandits

> Very cool video Tom...
> 
> 
> 
> x2!
Click to expand...

 I like it too...Good job Tom!


----------



## copperhead

For an alternative to a full grab bar setup,  I've been trying out Bob's stick bar mounted to the guide box.  I really like it on the smaller skiffs.....


----------



## Shadowcast

> For an alternative to a full grab bar setup,  I've been trying out Bob's stick bar mounted to the guide box.  I really like it on the smaller skiffs.....



I like that!


----------



## tguasjr

I recently installed the Strongarm Sissy Stick on my 13'r and it makes my life a hell of a lot easier. After my knee injury/surgery it is a lot harder to move around the boat and keep my balance. This is probably the best and most functional add on that I have made to my Gheenoe.


----------



## tguasjr

> For an alternative to a full grab bar setup,  I've been trying out Bob's stick bar mounted to the guide box.  I really like it on the smaller skiffs.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks AWESOME!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sheremeta

Best thing about a tiller is driving while sitting on the poling platform.


----------



## Guest

The one major advantage that I had found driving a small tiller steered boat. Is that with an extension you are the trim tabs. Just by shifting your body wait, you can change the characteristics of the boat.


----------



## cuzz22000

I like the simplicity of a tiller setup, no cables, no electric. Pull the cord and go.


----------



## jerm

This is my current baby. I love tillers because of simplicity! Soon to come will be homemade jack plate and tabs for runnin skinny! Maybe a poling platform. She does about mid 30's now with me alone.


----------



## ES_Bob

Great control for running the inlet.


----------



## East_Cape

Were finishing up a sweet tiller Fury now that has "Hydro-Steering" on it with a cool off-set welded bar built-in with fold down seats. Next week I'll post some pics as it is a cool set-up on the off-set bar/seating style.
Kevin


----------



## backwaterbandits

> Were finishing up  a sweet tiller Fury now that has "Hydro-Steering" on it with a cool off-set welded bar built-in with fold down seats. Next week I'll post some pics as it is a cool set-up on the off-set bar/seating style.
> Kevin


 Cool  Lookin' forward to it!


----------



## oysterbreath

> Were finishing up  a sweet tiller Fury now that has "Hydro-Steering" on it with a cool off-set welded bar built-in with fold down seats. Next week I'll post some pics as it is a cool set-up on the off-set bar/seating style.
> Kevin


 Ohhhhhh, now THAT sounds like a freaking sweet setup! I was just at Patrick AFB and got to see a R.I.B. The black zodiacs the you see in the commercials. Man, they have those sweet Evinrude 55hp Multi-fuel tillers with pull start! I tell you what...If it had been one of the jet pump motors. I might have had to yank it off and risk getting shot up from the M5 wielding MPs! lol It was pretty light. didn't seem like the 250lbs behemoth that is on the civilian market. This thing felt like it was only a good 160! Sweet tilt bar on it too. they have those as an option for the other civilian motors.


----------



## Gonefishin

> "I just happened to make this video the other day using a GoPro. It looks faster than I am actually going but its still impressive what a 6 HP tiller can do."
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaR7NQV50Nk


tom_in_orl, I wasn't sure how to copy a portion of your post with the video. So, I did it the old fashioned way, copy and paste.

I wanted to ascertain what I was talking about, It is great. A very well done and entertaining 2 minutes and 47 seconds.
I enjoyed it.

As far as the tiller skiff thread, I have tiller steering on my Copperhead, and for a skiff that size, tiller is the way to go along with a grab bar. I frequently fish alone and it allows me to move about to balance the weight. I have found this particularly helpful when fishing very shallow water. Greatly improves the hole shot. 50+ years ago I started fishing from aluminum skiffs with old heavy 25 hp omc outboards they were all tiller steer. In the interim I fished from nothing but center console configured boats. The first trip or two with the tiller was a relearning process. However, today I prefer the tiller. I stand about 50% of the time, the option to sit is great.

Again, great video. Good luck to all of you. Keep posting info ref: the tiller steering, I am still learning.


----------



## bintaboat

Here is my new to me tiller handle Gheenoe Highsider with a 9.8 Tohatsu 2 stroke.  I got the hull from my brother who wasn't using it so he gave it to me.  The trailer and motor came from an Avon inflatable boat that I used on and off for the past 10 years.  Spent more on the accessories for this boat than anything else.  The most expensive item I purchased for my boat was the YETI cooler at $300.  The exact set up I imagine however can be recreated for around $5000 with all accessories complete.

My set up is as follows:

15'4 Gheenoe Highsider (125 pounds)
Tohatsu 2 stroke motor 9.8 (59 pounds)
Magic Trailer ET-14 (200 pounds) capable of towing 900 pounds

Strongarm Tiller handle
Strongarm Backrest
Yeti Cooler
Ultima Safety Systems Bilge Pump switch Jr (dual)
2000 Rule non-automatic Bilge pumps

Bob's Jackplate

All thru hull fittings installed by Ron at the Skiff Shop in New Port Richie FL.

I think the small gheenoe boats define the essence of a "microskiff".  I love this boat because I didn't have to buy a new tow vehicle.  I pull it with a 1991 honda civic with over 200,000 miles on it.  Being super light-weight easy to move around by hand on the trailer.  It goes just about anywhere both a Kayak and higher end flats boats can go.  It is extremely fishable and poleable standing on a simple YETI cooler.  I can launch it in seconds just about anywhere.  It is so easy to maintain given its portability I can work on it myself.  There's so much aftermarket stuff for this boat its a great boat.  One touch I gave my boat was a powerful Bilge system I added due to the small size of the craft to allow me to confidently cross very choppy seas.  The Tiller handle from StrongArm is of great quality.  I've owned only tiller handle small craft, I love em for the control factor.


----------



## hrdcor32

I've grown up on sportfisher and large center consoles. Now have a small neighborhood ramp and young family, I was looking for something to make quick runs to the beach and try my hand at inshore fishing. So I picked up this 16ft Dory that had been converted to what I would call some sort of micro skiff. This was my first tiller (beside a 2hp on a duck layout boat). Took her on the maiden voyage yesterday and liked how it handled. Right now I have to sit on the bench, but I've order a Strongarm extension so I can stand at the console and move some weight forward.


----------



## Knight Patrol

Does anyone have any ideas on a remote shift for their tiller?


----------



## Guest

> Does anyone have any ideas on a remote shift for their tiller?



Push/pull cable.


----------



## Reel_Karma

Homegrown or store bought? Interesting


----------



## Gonefishin

> Does anyone have any ideas on a remote shift for their tiller?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Push/pull cable.
Click to expand...

Very ineteresting. I like that much better than the bolt on lever I am now using. Any more info available as to where one may be purchased?


[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## ES_Bob

Not mine but it is a standard pull cable fitting used for fuel shut off. You would need the T handle, angled mount and cable.


----------



## Guest

> Does anyone have any ideas on a remote shift for their tiller?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Push/pull cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very ineteresting. I like that much better than the bolt on lever I am now using. Any more info available as to where one may be purchased?
> 
> 
> [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]
Click to expand...

That is Tyler's 16' Waterman. The build thread is in the bragging section like page 6 or so. It was built by Tom Gordon @ Islamarine, but from what I hear it's not hard to install one yourself.


----------



## natasha1

anyone have any ideas on how to convert from a throttle on the outboard to a tiller throttle? I am running an 83 4hp evenrude.


----------



## Bissell

love my nmz, and talk about fun to drive!! 
i have the boat set up so it will run WOT and not porpus with me running solo untill im down to about a half gallon of gas, i feel the tabs help me some as well.. no grab bar for me, i find it would only get in my way.


----------



## cutrunner

^ not to be a nanny, but i hope your wearing a killswitch.
Btw, how are those under water lights working out?


----------



## Bissell

Always! It's actually on my right hand. I also have my whistle on my kill lanyard, figure if I fall out I have something to get someones attention if need be. The lights are sweet. I'll have to post some updated pics. I've done a few things since then..


----------



## nchorley

I love my tiller! Way more fun than a console.


----------



## brew1891

> Were finishing up  a sweet tiller Fury now that has "Hydro-Steering" on it with a cool off-set welded bar built-in with fold down seats. Next week I'll post some pics as it is a cool set-up on the off-set bar/seating style.
> Kevin


Kev,

Saw the video on your site. Love the set up! The grab bar/seat set up is great. Is it comfortable running the tiller with that large back deck?


----------



## East_Cape

yeah its fine...great actually
the rear is the same depth as a Lostmen.
That grab bar and hydro steering is awesome!


----------



## fishinaddiction

Lot of good info here, I'm in the process of spec'n out my future SUV 17. This thread was helpful...


----------



## Dillusion

This thread needs more pics...


----------



## gmisener1

Nothin more fun than driving a tiller. Back when i was 13 i had a leaky 14 foot john boat. I found a force 9.9 motor in a dumpster and it ran. I used to let my brother drive and me and my friend would sit side by side on the middle bench seat. Every now and then we would be running full throttle and up on a plane when my brother would plop down between us with a stupid grin on his face. Thank god we never crashed. I don't let him drive my new boat. 

I am looking to install a grab console that will house a battery. Does anyone have a suggestion as to who makes a good one at a good price? I would appreciate it.


----------



## Guest

> Nothin more fun than driving a tiller.  Back when i was 13 i had a leaky 14 foot john boat.  I found a force 9.9 motor in a dumpster and it ran.  I used to let my brother drive and me and my friend would sit side by side on the middle bench seat.  Every now and then we would be running full throttle and up on a plane when my brother would plop down between us with a stupid grin on his face.  Thank god we never crashed.  I don't let him drive my new boat.
> 
> I am looking to install a grab console that will house a battery.  Does anyone have a suggestion as to who makes a good one at a good price?  I would appreciate it.



Ankona Boats makes both of these, but could have it done at a lot of places.


----------



## gmisener1

Cool thanks. I already emailed them about that one. Is that your boat in the second pic? Im curious about that hydrofoil on the motor.


----------



## Sheremeta

Blue point fabrication in Titusville can help you as well.


----------



## ronnielay

I'm in the processes of deciding how to layout my new Boat (IPB)..... I haven't driven a tiller since I was in High School so it will be fun learning everything again! 

Here is what I have so far for the design of my IPB:
50 HP Tiller
Grab rail with a coffin box big enough to hold 2 12 volt batteries for the trolling motor and an on board charger
Trim tabs
Polling Platform with 2 Rod Holders - Black
Nav Lights
Bilge Pump
Grab Bar will have the Trim, Lights, and Bilge Switches, 12 V Plug
Rear Deck with Dry Storage (holds starting battery, safety stuff, etc)
Front Deck
2 Rod Holders on the Grab Bar 
Gunnel Mount rod holders
Push Pole
Built In Gas Tank
Fuel-Water Separator
Black Hull, Gray Interior



I have time to change my mind since I have to wait for the money! Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Guest

> I'm in the processes of deciding how to layout my new Boat (IPB).....  I haven't driven a tiller since I was in High School so it will be fun learning everything again!
> 
> Here is what I have so far for the design of my IPB:
> 50 HP Tiller
> Grab rail with a coffin box big enough to hold 2 12 volt batteries for the trolling motor and an on board charger
> Trim tabs
> Polling Platform with 2 Rod Holders - Black
> Nav Lights
> Bilge Pump
> Grab Bar will have the Trim, Lights, and Bilge Switches, 12 V Plug
> Rear Deck with Dry Storage (holds starting battery, safety stuff, etc)
> Front Deck
> 2 Rod Holders on the Grab Bar
> Gunnel Mount rod holders
> Push Pole
> Built In Gas Tank
> Fuel-Water Separator
> Black Hull, Gray Interior
> 
> 
> 
> I have time to change my mind since I have to wait for the money!  Let me know your thoughts.



I spoke with Brad about a month ago. Are the IPB's any different then the previous ones.


----------



## ronnielay

I'm not sure what the previous IPB look like. I have only been looking at them for about 6 months. I talked with Brad about a month ago., he mentioned a tiller setup would run around 15K. This is in my range.

I'm looking for advice for someone that knows more about tillers than me. Other than a 14 V-Hull I had in High School, this will be my first tiller.


----------



## Knight Patrol

> I'm not sure what the previous IPB look like.  I have only been looking at them for about 6 months.  I talked with Brad about a month ago., he mentioned a tiller setup would run around 15K.  This is in my range.


When did they bring the IPB back? I inquired about them before I ordered my SUV.


----------



## Guest

Proceed......


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

I need to take some better pics this weekend...

9.9 Merc. Cheapy extension from Academy. No grab rail or grab bar. I only stand when idling thru the flats looking for stuff. The extension makes cruising WAY more comfortable because I can sit back and relax while looking forward.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'




----------



## richg99

Nice pix Nano. you mentioned a "tiller extension" from academy. I went on their site and could not find one under that name. Any further info? thanks rich


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

Ironwood Pacific HelmsMate Basic Extension Handle

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/ironwood-pacific-helmsmate-basic-extension-handle/pid-12338?N=927857489

It's about $20. Glad I bought it. The grip came loose after a few trips so I took it off and added a bicycle handlebar grip. Way more comfortable and I think it looks nicer anyways.


----------



## topnative2

link no workie


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

> link no workie



Sorry


----------



## Seebs

might be switching to a side console, figured I'd add mine while its still a tiller


----------



## flyfshrmn82

> might be switching to a side console, figured I'd add mine while its still a tiller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That boat looks familiar...


----------



## Gramps

Dredging up an oldy but one that is dear to my heart!

My 86 HPS with a 55hp Johnson Enforcer Tiller





Grab rail to come soon.


----------



## timseketa

I'm interested in adding a modular poling platform to my tiller rig but I have a couple concerns and questions:

1.) has anyone ever heard of such a thing? My thinking is to weld sleeves to my sponsons that a poling platform could slide into/over.
2.) has anyone ever had issues with the legs of their platform interfering with the range of motion of the tiller arm? It looks like I may have an issue on the port side. I also think this problem would be exacerbated by a tiller extension. I'm thinking a center mounted tiller arm would address this issue but the only option I am aware of is the "Big Tiller" handle from Mercury and I'm not up for parting with that 900 bucks right now. How did you address this issue?
3.)what is the ideal placement of the platform; over the motor/sponsons or inboard?

All comments and ideas are appreciated.


----------



## topnative2

curved front supports or just rear supports


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

Probably a good idea to stay away from the sponsons. Two vertical supports inserted into sleeves on the hull above the sponsons?? Interesting idea... That should solve the problem of steering. I'm sure somebody here has done it before. Your gonna need a sky scraper of a platform. 

Bad @ss boat!!!


----------



## Sheremeta

Scandy white makes one of the best built aluminum boats. That's a nasty looking tunnel too. 

Here is my tiller


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden




----------



## timseketa

Thanks fellas. I appreciate your kind words about my boat and your input to solve my problem. You've got my creative juices working. 
She's definitely a tank though. My pops and I use her for gator hunting and have to get under trees and such in some tight spaces hence the modular aspect of the platform. But when he's not gator hunting I'm on the choctawhatchee bay flats. And Capt, you're right it's going to be a tall one but I s'pose it's all the better to see the fish. 

And cola, I like your grab rail. That's going to get built along with platform when the time comes.


----------



## srttim

A little after the 10 min mark of the video they show a removable poling platform. 

http://vimeo.com/m/9050047


----------



## tomahawk

> I'm interested in adding a modular poling platform to my tiller rig but I have a couple concerns and questions:
> 
> 1.) has anyone ever heard of such a thing? My thinking is to weld sleeves to my sponsons that a poling platform could slide into/over.
> 2.) has anyone ever had issues with the legs of their platform interfering with the range of motion of the tiller arm? It looks like I may have an issue on the port side. I also think this problem would be exacerbated by a tiller extension. I'm thinking a center mounted tiller arm would address this issue but the only option I am aware of is the "Big Tiller" handle from Mercury and I'm not up for parting with that 900 bucks right now. How did you address this issue?
> 3.)what is the ideal placement of the platform; over the motor/sponsons or inboard?
> 
> All comments and ideas are appreciated.


That baby is bad azz man.


----------



## Rediculous

Casa, that is one sweet skiff. Flat out sexy.

Capt E., beautiful skiff as well. But, what is up with that platform? :-?

Here's my tiller. It's a 75' Johnsen, with a 25 merc. It's not as pretty as that dolphin and it definitely doesn't perform like a HB. But, it's fishy as hell and one of a kind.


----------



## timseketa

> A little after the 10 min mark of the video they show a removable poling platform.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/m/9050047


 Thanks!!! Good looking out!


----------



## tgaud11

Capt. E….Way to keep that HB Simple/Bare Bones!! Love that skiff.


----------



## kfa4303

Here's my little tin tiller skiff. Nothing fancy, but fun.


----------



## flyfshrmn82

Sweet boats everyone.  

I add the Jesnew.  She's an '82 15'-4" Gheenoe Hi-sider.  Powered by one of those new Suzuki 20s...


----------



## acraft1720

My 2002/2013 16 Dolphin, great little boat:


----------



## fishicaltherapist

NICE Dolphin, great skiffs. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Chasintail22

Here's my contribution. 2001 waterman, 40 merc 2 stroke tiller. No liner, super light. Amazing boat.


----------



## kfa4303

> Sweet boats everyone.
> 
> I add the Jesnew.  She's an '82 15'-4" Gheenoe Hi-sider.  Powered by one of those new Suzuki 20s...



Awesomeness! What are the little rails on the side for?


----------



## cturner149

Thats an awesome waterman above.

Here's my contribution.

The day I picked it up









And trolling motor removed


----------



## flyfshrmn82

> Awesomeness! What are the little rails on the side for?


I originally built the boat without an engine in mind.  True NMZ style until my buddy sold his flats boat.  The rails are are where my oar locks are mounted which is where my oar pins slide into.  This way both the person in front and in back can both row.   I row because  it easier and paddling is reserved for kayakers and canoers.


----------



## shiprock8

Let me add one more to the mix.  I got it back from Glasser Boat Works on Saturday and today I put the engine on.  It's a 2001 HB Whip 16.  Jonathan Glasser did a complete restore on this one and it came out spectacular!


----------



## kfa4303

> Awesomeness! What are the little rails on the side for?
> 
> 
> 
> I originally built the boat without an engine in mind.  True NMZ style until my buddy sold his flats boat.  The rails are are where my oar locks are mounted which is where my oar pins slide into.  This way both the person in front and in back can both row.   I row because  it easier and paddling is reserved for kayakers and canoers.
Click to expand...



Double AWESOME!!!! I bet you turned some heads skulling on the flats or reds  Killer mods for sure. DIY rules!


----------



## menzor29

IPB16, with a 40rude.


----------



## HialeahAngler

here's my latest. loving it and catching fish.


----------



## junkin35

That's Cutrunner's old girl. He'll be glad she made it back to Microskiff.


----------



## flyfshrmn82

Leave it to the guys on Microskiff to pass around the same old girl...


----------



## Ginclear

Our skiff is rigged for our preferred style of fly fishing : 
opportunistic sightcasting . 

                2000 Waterman 16 ultralight .
                Mercury 25 2 stroke with electric start , t & t .
                10.38 x 13 Powertech prop . 28 mph w 2 anglers .
                24" Carbon Marine tiller extension .
                12 volt 55# thrust Minnkota troller .
                Newwater stripping basket .
                Bluepoint safety rail ( removable ) .
                Stiffy 21' Guide pole with Skiff Gear foot .
                

We decided against a grab bar ( we steer sitting on the poling 
platform ) . We prefer keeping the cockpit of this no gunnel skiff
open . Less chance of stepping too close to the one piece fly rods .
Decided not to add a jackplate , although considered the Bob's mini
jackplate . Still considering it , but it's sort of like , if it ain't broke ,
don't fix it . Hate to give up the 1/4" of poling draft . With 3" baseline
draft , we can pole in 5" with 2 anglers . Decided against glassed
in coffin box . Enjoy the flexibility of switching out different sized Yetis
according to number of anglers ( 1 , 2 , or 3 ) , 35 qt. , 45 qt. or 65 qt.
C cushions are very nice on the coolers .We do agree that a trolling
motor doesn't belong on a poling skiff and we are ashamed to admit
that we not only put one on our skiff (removable ) but exploit the 
exponentially expanded range of fishing opportunities that it affords us . 

Would like to add :
                  Deck between aft lockers .
                  Move tilt and tab switches up under starboard side of poling 
                  platform.
                  1100 GPH Rule-Mate Bilge pump.

Seketa , really like your aluminum skiff . Have you thought about bridging
your aft lockers and setting a roto cooler on top as a poling platform ?
Might be a way to see how she poles before you decide to add a platform .
If you do add one , I would urge you to talk to the guys at Bluepoint . They can
advise you and build and safely attach a platform to your skiff . You can depend
on those guys . They can make it removable as well .

I've enjoyed seeing the wide range of skiffs and ideas presented on this thread .
They are all intelligently rigged skiffs put together by kindred spirits who 
passionately share the most involving pursuit ever known . The hunting of fish .


----------



## timseketa

Blue skimmer, I've toyed with the idea but never done it. I should be getting on the water this weekend after this weather pushes through so I might give that a go. 

Edit

On a side note, I just purchased my lifetime fishing license and I'm stoked. Recession proof investing at its best.


----------



## hardin083

Some really nice tiller skiffs on this thread!  Keep them coming.... Here's my contribution. 

2013 custom Gheenoe LT 25 
2001 mercury 25 electric start, no T&T or jack plate (KISS) turning a stock 13p prop and getting 28-30 depending on load

I mostly fly fish so I tried to stay as simple and light as I could. 
Recently added a removable trolling motor setup for the canal fishing for tarpon this summer. 
I have really went back and forth on adding a grab bar but for now decided against it. Like blueskimmer I normally drive while sitting on my poling platform with a Carbon marine tiller extension. 



The power house and the must have tibor pole caddy. 









Platform view


----------



## acraft1720

Those gheenoes are cool, seems like a really versatile little skiff.


----------



## FlyBy

Great thread. I just got my tiller steer in Jan. and had not run a tiller in over 40 years so I had (have) a lot to learn. Boat is completely rigged with the exception of the Power Pole Micro that is on back-order. Already on my second tiller extension (first was too short) and might be getting another. Lo Tide 25, Mercury 25 4-stroke, Minn-Kota 55 ft. lb. co-pilot with quick release, Optima AGM battery, TFO/Mangrove 19'6" push pole. Push pole holder and tiller extension by Shallow Water Solutions. Power Pole will mount to poling platform support via custom bracket by Shallow Water Solutions. Found a 4-switch panel with 10 amp circuit breakers, bow and stern lights to one switch, Attwood 1100 gph auto bilge pump to two switches, manual and auto, and I hope the remaining 10a breaker will be sufficient for the power pole. Mercury 3-blade 9 X 12.5 prop, 31 MPH on GPS. Had a little cavitation at the time, motor tilted out too far. (Didn't look like it to me, looks too far in now but doesn't cavitate.) Tried a 4-blade Mercury Spitfire 9.3 X 11 prop but went back to the 3-blade.
I've been fishing from my 22' Mako bay boat, but it took 8" of water to pole in and I had some fish in shallower water mocking me so I wanted something for 4" water. The boat is phenomenal, way more stable than I expected. I fly fish, mostly in NC, but the boat got baptized in Florida Bay out of Flamingo. 
Tilting the motor was kicking my butt until I realized I could lean over the poling platform and reach it. I still have to change positions to engage the lock while holding the motor up, but it beats the heck out of how I was doing it.
This boat (named "Skinny") will allow me more days to fish when the wind is too much for outside and will be less stressful inside by not having to worry about stranding the big boat and waiting for the tide to come back. Not that I've ever done that, n-o-o-o. Here are some pics. Most from the first day I rigged it. Sorry for the long post, but maybe something here will help someone.


----------



## Otterdog

These little Gheeno's sure are interesting. How stable are these little guys with two at 180 each? I like the gentleman that has what looks like a HB on one side of the garage and a micro on the other.

Thank you.


----------



## johnbw620

My Gheenoe.  Use it in fresh water here in Georgia, and salt in Titusville and St. Marks.  Use a trolling motor fishing for bass, take it and the deep cycle battery out and save approx 100 lbs if poling the flats. Added a short Strong Arm tiller extension, it lets me run sitting down and facing straight forward, or standing against the platform.


----------



## Ginclear

I haven't seen a pic on this thread yet that didn't make me want to
ask permission to step on board and go huntin' . I mean, what are
we doing standing around taking pictures ? Which reminds me , I
guess I need to post pics . What the Hell , I took em .


----------



## junkin35

I WANT THAT SKIFF !!!!!!!


----------



## FlyBy

> I haven't seen a pic on this thread yet that didn't make me want to
> ask permission to step on board and go huntin' . I mean, what are
> we doing standing around taking pictures ? Which reminds me , I
> guess I need to post pics . What the Hell , I took em .


Wind's at least 30 here. Killin' me. Sweet skiff.


----------



## last_flat

Some sweet skiffs here!
My son and I took this 16' Roughneck from this:








To this:








Hung a new 40 tiller and love it!


----------



## PG350

Hardin083,

Where did you get the trolling motor mount with anchor pin mount? Looks very nice. Love the Gheenoe.


----------



## hardin083

> Hardin083,
> 
> Where did you get the trolling motor mount with anchor pin mount?  Looks very nice.  Love the Gheenoe.


Thanks man. The trolling motor mount was made by forum member OSWLD. He makes great products. I bought a minn kota removable mount, cut it to the size I wanted, and let oswld have at it.


----------



## mntlcrpl

Made myself a nice tiller extension out pvc. Works fine but hard to grip when wet. Got some tennis racket wrap off Amazon, like $8 for a 3pack, and lots to choose from. Good stuff, soft, non slip and cheap. Probably useful for push poles too.


----------



## shiprock8

My 2001 16 Whipray.  Honda 50, Carbon Marine Tiller Extension, Odessy batteries, Garmin GPS, 55 iPilot and a few other goodies.


----------



## aam5252

Haven't added a poling platform yet, but really like the extra room with the tiller.


----------



## AfterHours2

Weekly wash down at the lake


----------



## cutrunner

After hours
I've always admired your skiff, if I only fished skinny calm water I would have bought it off of you already


----------



## AfterHours2

> After hours
> I've always admired your skiff, if I only fished skinny calm water I would have bought it off of you already


Thx man. I actually got the chance to run the beach the other day in NSB. I'm 100% confident running solo when I pick the days right. The inlet is the only obstacle it seems but once out I'm sure I could make it to the close reef. I must say though, pound for pound, there's probably not another rig out there that could touch its capabilities on the flats  I'm sure I'll get some feed back from that statement but hell it's Sunday night


----------



## Knight Patrol




----------



## tomahawk

Awesome KP.....I wish I had seen this sooner, I like the nav lights on the side of the grab bar. Too bad I already cut holes for the shark eyes...


----------



## Skydiver

Man, a lot of nice boats in this thread. Here is my contribution 2013 IPB 14 (Skimmer Skiff) with a Suzuki 20hp four stroke and a 45 qt Yeti.


----------



## swampfox

Hellsbay how are you liking that Honda now? I was tempted to yank mine off the Lostmen. And put it on the HB ;D


----------



## flyclimber

I know this is an old thread that I'll be bringing from the dead... Does anyone have any ideas for operating trim tabs on a remote handle (other than on a grab bar)?


----------



## crboggs




----------



## GullsGoneWild

mount to the bulkhead, gunnel, PP.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

View media item 1031View media item 1034View media item 1035View media item 1037View media item 1038View media item 1044


----------



## devrep

damn never saw this old thread before. Tillerz!!!


----------



## Backcountry 16

Might as well keep it going


----------



## mtoddsolomon

@E-money post it up


----------



## E-money




----------



## eightwt

Backcountry 16 said:


> Might as well keep it goin


Think I like your rig best.


----------



## g8rfly

IMG_0414




__
g8rfly


__
Sep 18, 2018











  








IMG_0520




__
g8rfly


__
Sep 18, 2018


----------



## Backcountry 16

eightwt said:


> Think I like your rig best.


Thanks eightwt I have had it a few months ago now and love it more everytime I take it out. I'm truly lucky to have inr of Harry's boats.


----------



## Boneheaded

Yeeww tillers!


----------



## LowHydrogen

g8rfly said:


> IMG_0414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> g8rfly
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 18, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> g8rfly
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 18, 2018


Permission settings need looked at, it won't let us view em.


----------



## Boneheaded

Yeew lazy tiller!


----------



## jmrodandgun

Backcountry 16 said:


> Might as well keep it going


One of my favorite boats on this site. Perfect balance of craftsmanship and simplicity without any extra fluff.


----------



## Backcountry 16

jmrodandgun said:


> One of my favorite boats on this site. Perfect balance of craftsmanship and simplicity without any extra fluff.


Thank you very much I'm loving it so far


----------



## Gervais




----------



## Dustin2785

Planning on taking the console out and have a removable poling platform built for it eventually.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza




----------



## TGlidden




----------



## flyclimber

Here my new HB Devilray








Solo Mission Ready


















Finally getting her cleaned up, got most of the mold out of the front hatch and under the gunnel rails!


----------



## Vertigo

Here are a few I have owned:


----------



## Jred




----------



## T Bone




----------



## devrep

Vertigo said:


> Here are a few I have owned:


looks like they keep getting bigger. that sea ark ain't going anywhere when you move around on it I bet.


----------



## TidewateR

i miss the Brazil Nut


----------



## flatzcrazy

16’ Creek Craft, a bit heavy but would float in spit!


----------



## g8rfly

LowHydrogen said:


> Permission settings need looked at, it won't let us view em.


Thanks man- think I fixed it!




  








IMG_0414




__
g8rfly


__
Sep 18, 2018











  








IMG_0520




__
g8rfly


__
Sep 18, 2018


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

flatzcrazy said:


> 16’ Creek Craft, a bit heavy but would float in spit!


Pretty sure my buddy owns that boat now, a guy named Wes with a white Tacoma in Tallahassee. If not, he has one setup almost identically. I agree it gets skinny but was heavy on the pole against the tide.


----------



## flatzcrazy

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Pretty sure my buddy owns that boat now, a guy named Wes with a white Tacoma in Tallahassee. If not, he has one setup almost identically. I agree it gets skinny but was heavy on the pole against the tide.


I don’t know who has it now, I sold it awhile back to a guy from Georgia who bought as a surprise Christmas present for his son!


----------



## flatzcrazy

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Pretty sure my buddy owns that boat now, a guy named Wes with a white Tacoma in Tallahassee. If not, he has one setup almost identically. I agree it gets skinny but was heavy on the pole against the tide.


I will say it has some good mojo, as I caught quite a few from the deck of that skiff!!


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

flatzcrazy said:


> I don’t know who has it now, I sold it awhile back to a guy from Georgia who bought as a surprise Christmas present for his son!


Yep, that’s who he bought it from. Think the guy from Georgia decided it was a little too much boat for his kid. I’ve caught some reds, trout and a flounder out of it, think I’ve only been on it twice.


----------



## flatzcrazy

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Yep, that’s who he bought it from. Think the guy from Georgia decided it was a little too much boat for his kid. I’ve caught some reds, trout and a flounder out of it, think I’ve only been on it twice.


Good to hear it is still out there getting it done!


----------



## Islander

Don’t know how I missed this thread, it great. Tiller Heaven! Here’s mine.........


----------



## CPurvis

Tiller! The only way to go for me.


----------



## Islander

Gramps said:


> Dredging up an oldy but one that is dear to my heart!
> 
> 
> 
> My 86 HPS with a 55hp Johnson Enforcer Tiller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grab rail to come soon.



Manual jack plate?


----------



## dingoatemebaby

I swear I have more fun in this than any boat I've ever owned!


----------



## Backwater

Islander said:


> View attachment 42108
> View attachment 42110
> View attachment 42112
> View attachment 42114
> Don’t know how I missed this thread, it great. Tiller Heaven! Here’s mine.........


Dude, nice skiff! What is it?


----------



## lsunoe

Backwater said:


> Dude, nice skiff! What is it?


I think it's an IPB 16


----------



## Islander

Backwater said:


> Dude, nice skiff! What is it?


Thanks!
2013 IPB 16. Nothing special but I like it, gets me where I need to go


----------



## FLmatt

Here’s a few pics of my tiller rig.


----------



## LowHydrogen

FLmatt said:


> View attachment 42400
> View attachment 42398
> 
> View attachment 42402
> 
> Here’s a few pics of my tiller rig.


Nice. What year is that?


----------



## FLmatt

LowHydrogen said:


> Nice. What year is that?


It’s a 2015.


----------



## devrep

interesting rod holders.


----------



## FLmatt

devrep said:


> interesting rod holders.


They’re simple, but work well enough. Can fit three fly rods or two spin rods on each side. Held down with small bungee cords.


----------



## Scrather

This thread makes me want to rip out my consoles and go tiller.


----------



## Backcountry 16

FLmatt said:


> They’re simple, but work well enough. Can fit three fly rods or two spin rods on each side. Held down with small bungee cords.


Can you post some pics of how the bungee is hooked on I have the same rod holders but they don't have the bungees on them and would like to add a bungee to mine. I agree I can put two fly rods on each holder just gotta be careful pulling them out with the eyes. Love my Spear so far.


----------



## crboggs

devrep said:


> interesting rod holders.


Same as mine...rear facing...work great...


----------



## devrep

Scrather said:


> This thread makes me want to rip out my consoles and go tiller.


Seen a few tillers converted to consoles, never seen the opposite.


----------



## Scrather

I bet someone will post a console to tiller conversion pic. I like the idea of the space for surfboards, kids, camping gear, etc.


----------



## trekker




----------



## eightwt

trekker said:


> View attachment 44634


What is the make?


----------



## trekker

eightwt said:


> What is the make?


Garage built.


----------



## Action Johnson

#tillergang!
2001 Waterman 16
2002 Merc 40 2-smoke










Only good pic i have of the whole boat after i had some work done.


----------



## KurtActual

Robert, that thing is a work of art.


----------



## MMessana

Guess I’ll play. Haven’t gotten to take any good pictures of it out on the water. Soon to come! Cayo 173


----------



## Adam K

Where can I get one of these?


----------



## robertclark209

jerm said:


> This is my current baby. I love tillers because of simplicity! Soon to come will be homemade jack plate and tabs for runnin skinny! Maybe a poling platform. She does about mid 30's now with me alone.


----------



## robertclark209

I would like to know how your jack plate worked out. I just got a key west 1520 and am going to use a tiller 40h Merc on it and I want to put a jack plate on it.


----------

